# nike shoe size=nike boot size?



## SnowBanana (Aug 19, 2011)

I got a pair of Nikes and the 8.5 fits like an 8.5, to me that is. Sizing down might not go down too well as mine haven't packed out much if anything, so they still feel the same but are more comfortable haha. But to double check go in and try the pair you want, just don't expect an awful lot of packing out.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

It's hard to tell because people usually like their street shoes to have a little more room. I've always worn 11.5 nikes for street shoes and when i used to play basketball, but I wear a 10.5 kaiju. Bottom line, you have to try them on first.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i cant try them on. i live in KY, we dont have anyone within about 500 miles that would sell nike boots. i have size 10 ride deuce boots now, they packed out just a tad to much and my heel lifts just a little bit. if the nikes fit like them but dont pack out as much i would be fine. i order gear online so it is always a roll of the dice for me.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

I wear size 11 in all Nike shoes. I wear 10.5 in ZF1's. They fit perfect but after 50+ days on them last year they are done. Packed out and little to no support left. Good thing I got new ZF1's on Whiskey for $80.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

so you think i should get a 9.5? the ones on whiskey are super ugly, the ones in my size anyways. i like the white/blue/yellow ones but they dont have my size.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

Order 9, 9.5, and 10. Try them all on, keep the pair the fits the way you like and return the other 2. That is what I'd do if I didn't know what size of that boot worked for me.


----------

